# Those farmers posting land.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Went to a farm the other Saturday afternoon and knocked on the door. Lady comes to the door and asked what I wanted. I asked about hunting their posted land. She said I had to ask her hubby who was down the road 3 miles combining beans. I drove down there to see a big green combine going down the field away from me. I waited till it came back to my end and it just turned and went down several rows again. He did that 3 times then was finished drove over to the to the header cart (he called it.) and dropped the header. Jumped back into the combine before I could get there backed it around so to hook up the cart. When He got out to hook up the cart I jumped in there with the question could I HUNT. He turns to me with this sour look and says sonny can't you see I am busy and there is a storm a coming with 80 acres of beans yet to harvest. Where were you last summer when we were not as rushed and had time to talk about hunting, property lines , gates and where to park. You young one always wait till today to do what you should have did several months ago. 
Since I don't have the time to fool with ya today the answer is NO., and he jumps into his combine and leaves the area.
I am baffled and don't under stand why he talked to me the way he did. Just who does he think he is putting fences up around his fields and posting signs saying NO HUNTING, NO TRESSPASSING, the game belongs to the people of the state.
Then because I had read some place the place to meet farmers was at the local grain mill. I drove in there and found a couple talking to each other while waiting their turn to unload their beans.

Start talking to them about hunting their land. Finally one says when I spouted off about the treatment I had gotten says. Bubb we farmers have delt with hunters in the past . Maybe not all but a lot of us farmers have had, fences cut by hunters, fences saging cause they didn't go to a post to climb over or find a gate to go thru. crops trampled by hunters, gates left open by hunters, We have had trash left that the hunters decided it was time to clean out of the truck. We have had game left to rot in the fields cause the hunter didn't look hard enough for it. We have had field just planted rutted up by hunters that didn't think about the damage to the crop yet to come up. We give permission to a fellow and next thing we know there are half a dozen fellows who show up and start across a field. We gave permission to the one fellow who asked to hunt. Isn't his right to give permission to half the town to tramp our fields.
Then You hunters come around asking to hunt during our busys time of the year. Many of us only manage a couple hours of sleep a day when it is harvest time , and planting time. Where are you all at when we are maintaining equipment in the winter? Where are you during the middle of summer when we have a few minutes to spare?
We also use the dinnier in town when we bring crops in to the mill. We hear all about how you chased the buck down the ditch shooting from the truck windows, we hear you bragging about how much beer you put away at lunch that day. We hear you bragging about the mud flying off your monster mudder tires as you went across that dirt field.
And then You want to know why farmers post their land and are so pizzed off at you hunters. George probably had a dozen come and stand at the end of that field to ask the same thing you asked before you got there.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, there are bad apples on both sides. One bad hunter ticks of ten landowners, then each of those landowners tick of ten more hunters. It snowballs, and I don't know how we stop it other than all of us trying to respect each other more. Also, trying to understand each other more. I understand the frustration of those farmers, but they asked why not come during the summer. When I was younger I had to work all over the place from Colorado to the Canadian border covering six states all summer. Fourteen days working and two days off with little time at home. When you see your family so little it's more important to be with them than look for a hunting spot. I am not saying these farmers were wrong, I'm just trying to point out that every situation is different and we need to understand each other.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

You just have to roll with it and move on to the next one. We often don't see or understand their schedules and vice versa. For example the folowing quote.



> Where are you all at when we are maintaining equipment in the winter? Where are you during the middle of summer when we have a few minutes to spare?


In mid winter I have no idea what crops this farmer is going to have on his land and if it will even hold game.
Why would I ask to hunt it at that point? Farmers claim spring planting and harvest is their busiest time of year but I know of few who are any easier to contact during the summer. When they are not busy mowing ditches, spraying crop hauling grain or whatever other work they have to catch up on they often are not around home. Basically we are at their mercy and damned if we do damned if we don't.

It's easy to say "if we don't like it to go buy our own land but the fact is most of us can only dream of that. A majority of the farmers out there didn't just start from scratch and buy land. Many inherited at least a portion of the land they have and if it were not part of their business they could not dream of affording it either. Thus they have had at least a bit of an advantage over the average joe. Many farmers also complain about their "untillable land" that they are paying taxes on. Really the solution is simple... sell off the untillable portions. Many hunters would willingly buy a slough or woodlot but few farmers are willing to part with those portion of land they claim to be such a burden to them.

Some have the attitude that us hunters (and non-farmers) are really of no benefit to them. They forget that we are not only their customers but us non farmer also are a large part of keeping alive the small communities that the farmers rely on for supplies. Both sides have to help each other in the end.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

I gotta say, you may have asked for it. I wont bug a farmer thats doing field work for even a second no matter the amount of birds.

And then to go to the Elevator to relay your story, or look for sympathy, you were asking for even more trouble.

I'm sure those farmers are getting some laughs and mileage out of the story about he "guy from michigan" these days. :rollin:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I'd say it's more about building relationships with the farmers than just asking to hunt, that is why they mention the "off" hours. Heck, I saw birds in one end of the farmer's field as he was finishing up harvesting at the other end. I didn't stop to talk to him, just waved then called later. He seemed a little perplexed as to why I didn't stop and chat. When I said I didn't want to bother him, he said that the rest of the corn wasn't going anywhere.

Just like anything else, it depends on the farmer, and if there is a storm coming...


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

It works better to contact someone in the spring and introduce yourself, and say that you would like to hunt their land, and ask if there is anything you can do over the summer to help make improvements to it for the purpose of hunting, such as maintaining trails, building stands, placing and moving trail cams, picking up litter. Rather than a stranger meeting you for the first time and asking if they can come sit next to yoru cabin with a high powre rifle.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

It also depends on the area you are asking permission to hunt. Some of the more popular areas, that get a lot of hunting pressure, the farmer may be sick and tired of being bugged all of the time. I know of one guy in central Nodak that said he gets 20 calls a day during peak times in October. It sure isnt like it used to be thats for sure. Wait until a rainy day to talk to land owners. If I see a guy working a field, I wont bug him, I will wait untill another day.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

Time is money when they are harvesting. Of course he isn't going to want to stop and chit-chat about hunting.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Nice story but I dont believe a word of it . Do you have a lot of grain mills there.


----------



## kc81c (Aug 10, 2010)

Its like anything else it only takes a few bad apples. The trick is to somehow stand out as not one of the bad apples and I don't know what the best way is. Although your comment about how dare he post and its the states game shows you probably are a bad apple. It was his land no different then your yard at home which I would guess you are protective of. With that said If there is a truck driver or grain cart driver ask them they are more likely to stop and probably have a radio to the combine. Helping the farmer back up to the trailer would have been a good simple way to stand out as not a bad apple. Also did you sit in your pickup or get out he might have had a bad day but I would have stopped if you walked out and let you ride a pass then I'm not loosing time. A big one is don't question a no. Once you meet a farmer that allows you on respect the privilege and try to keep the lines of communication open. We don't allow any hunters under any conditions driving on our fields the ones that say ok and is there anything else we should know about get permission. The ones that whine or the common one this year ask if its a law take a hike. Last weekend I was combining corn when two guys thought it was a good idea to stand at the end of the field waiting for me to flush pheasants out I kindly asked them to leave tell we were done and started to explain why and list another field we had just finished. They asked if it was a law and I said you don't have permission to hunt any of our land. On their way back out they flushed a bird and shot and our hired man had pellets falling around him. That is a case of common sense we don't want to worry were the dogs are or about getting shot at. You said you don't have time the rest of the year your spending with family. Its the same thing we personally are working 16-17hr days 6 days a week and other then sundays I only see my 3yr old son if he comes for a ride we want to get done so our crop is safe and we can spend time with our families to. We also have hunters from all over the US that call ahead of season asking if they can hunt again anything they should know and call afterwords thanking us.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Old Hunter said:


> Nice story but I dont believe a word of it . Do you have a lot of grain mills there.


I'm guessing the story is fiction, but alleyyooper is trying to make a point and have us think about the lesson involved. Kind of like a nursery rhyme story or some biblical stories. The meaning behind the story is more important than whether or not the actual events took place.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

There is no right way to do it. If you think so wait until you draw an elk tag. You are/were given a list of landowners to contact and the majority did not want to be called during the summer and had specific dates close to the season. I realize elk move a lot but the information was for permission not to provide the hunter with a location report of the elk.

The take home is do what it takes to get permission, be good stewards whenever your out representing the hunting crowd. And realize that there are very good people and real big jackasses on both sides. Be the bigger man and it will get you ahead in the end.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes the story is fiction, by alleyyooper who does own farm land.
All of the above things mentioned have happened to us or neighbours and friends. 
In good crop land there is a grain mill in just about every town with a rail road siding, some places are not even big enough to be considered more that a shipping siding.

I can not name even one farmer that doesn't have a crop plan at least 6 months ahead of planting time. YOU may not know what crops will be planted in which fields but the farmer sure does.

Wouldn't it be a feather in your hat to have hnting rights to a place when opening day comes and every one else is still whining about not having a place to hunt?

Also wouldn't it be nice to know you got permission to hunt some place even though the coming hunting season crops and such were not to your liking?

Yes the game does belong to the people of the state. I am invested heavly in the care of said game. Crop seed, fertlizer, fuel, machinery and the land isn't cheap not to mention the time.

As for your working every wakeing minute in the summer and needing to spend time with the wife and children so cant spare a little time asking for permission to hunt some place then. Maybe you shouldn't even consider hunting as that takes time from your wife and children.
Me I would take the wife and children with me when asking farmers for permission to hunt. I would let the farmer know they were my hunting partners.

 Al


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

I am a landowner myself and have some great landowner relationships, but waterfowl in ND is a different ball game.

Its here today gone tommorow. You cant expect birds to be in a field in Oct just because you know what will be planted in it in March.
How would you feel if I took the time to lock down every farm in the 10 square mile area I hunt this time of the year? You think other people would get frustrated with the "I gave permission to some one else" that you'd get from those landowners, even though I may not even hunt the area that day or week?

I know what you are saying. Build relationships. But building a relationships and asking permission,should be two seperate but equally important things.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Most of the time when I've talked to landowners prior to the season starting they say "well when do you want to hunt?" and say to just stop back when you are thinking of hunting. Most likely they aren't just going to give you free reign and just say go hunt any field you want any time, but the act of showing your face prior to the season can't hurt I guess. Totally depends on the farmer...I guess I would feel kinda weird just pulling into a random farmer's yard and saying "hey is there anything I could help with?" But I guess whatever floats your boat


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The thing with asking a farmer if he needs help is how many people know how to drive a semi let alone a stick, or do you think thye would trust a random person with a $300,000 piece of equipment? Or even a $160,000 header on a $10,000 header trailer?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

slough said:


> Most of the time when I've talked to landowners prior to the season starting they say "well when do you want to hunt?" and say to just stop back when you are thinking of hunting. Most likely they aren't just going to give you free reign and just say go hunt any field you want any time, but the act of showing your face prior to the season can't hurt I guess. Totally depends on the farmer...I guess I would feel kinda weird just pulling into a random farmer's yard and saying "hey is there anything I could help with?" But I guess whatever floats your boat


x2


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> The thing with asking a farmer if he needs help is how many people know how to drive a semi let alone a stick, or do you think thye would trust a random person with a $300,000 piece of equipment? Or even a $160,000 header on a $10,000 header trailer?


Typical BL response.

Is the only thing a farmer or rancher does is combine, move equipment or haul grain? no.

Fix fence, pick up parts in town and run them out when you go scouting. Wash equipment, help sort cattle, hell sweep the floor of the shop, shovel grain etc. there's a million things.

More often that not, its the thought that counts, since so few hunters actually offer help.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Not everyone knows how to properly fix fence, not many people know how to ride a hayburner and cut cows let alone sort them and their is a liability issue there too. I understand what your saying, but why would a farmer ask some random person to do a job, that more then likely he will have to redo anyways?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Not everyone knows how to properly fix fence, not many people know how to ride a hayburner and cut cows let alone sort them and their is a liability issue there too. I understand what your saying, but why would a farmer ask some random person to do a job, that more then likely he will have to redo anyways?


I don't always agree with what you say sometimes BLhunter, but I believe you are right on this issue, it's one thing to go and help an elerly couple with chores around the yard (mowing lawn, cleaning up around the yard,etc.) but go to a huge grain farming operation and ask to help him is a total different thing in my mind,, ( the movie son-in-law comes to mind),,,


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The best thing I do to show appreciation is ask them when they will be around the shop at night with thier help....then show up with a case of beer and a case of pop and tell them thanks! Also if you have jerky, sausage, pepper stix from the game you harvested too in a nice show of appreciation. Just some of the things I do to help my land owner relations. Another nice touch is a x-mas card and basket sent to the house with wine, cheese, crackers, fruit, etc.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Be careful with the alcohol because so farms are dry....


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

There is no end to the knowlege that can be gained from BL's 20 + years on this planet. Just ask him.....or not!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

BL....that is why you bring the pop too. ;-)


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

wingaddict said:


> I am a landowner myself and have some great landowner relationships, but waterfowl in ND is a different ball game.
> 
> Its here today gone tommorow. You cant expect birds to be in a field in Oct just because you know what will be planted in it in March.
> How would you feel if I took the time to lock down every farm in the 10 square mile area I hunt this time of the year? You think other people would get frustrated with the "I gave permission to some one else" that you'd get from those landowners, even though I may not even hunt the area that day or week?
> ...


I completely agree. What is a guy supposed to do go out and get permission for 1 field in the middle of the summer and cross your fingers Or go out and lock up a huge amount of land that you may not even have time to hunt when the birds are there? Locking up land sucks(for everyone else). Where i'm from we have farmers who "have someone else hunting the feild" and the field will sit with 1000 geese/ducks in it for two weeks and never get hunted! Drives me crazy. 
Not only would i feel awkward driving up to someone and asking if they need help with something but would also feel dumb asking people to go goose hunting six months from now. Like plainsman said there is no way to solve the problem but respect and appriciation.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

9manfan said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone knows how to properly fix fence, not many people know how to ride a hayburner and cut cows let alone sort them and their is a liability issue there too. I understand what your saying, but why would a farmer ask some random person to do a job, that more then likely he will have to redo anyways?
> ...


So apparently farmers dont have lawns to mow, leaves to rake, equipment to wash etc. ?? Since when does "help" translate to "i want to drive the combine"

You worried some hunters are going to pull into the farm and offer to sweep the shop or wash a tractor and you'll be out of a job or what BL? :lol:

IMO, stop in say Hi and visit on occasion, whether you plan to ask permission or not, build that relationship, then ask if they need any help as you have a comfortable relationship.
Like I said earlier, more than 90% of the time the landowner thanks me for offering, but declines. But the offer is always appreciated. But I've also stopped at farms and the guy is fixing piece of equipment and needs a quick hand lifting something or needs to grab a piece of machinery from a field down the road, and I've been able to lend a much needed hand. Without being the "weird guy" who pulls up and asks to help out


----------



## 1ndnative (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice - I like this thread. Alot of good advice. I'm from NE ND. I do allow a couple guys from MN to hunt on my land. They started coming in 2006. Stopped by and asked to yote hunt in December -- I wasn't in the field, doing maintenance on machinery. That's how it all got started.

Now they call & show up for a week every summer, I know when they are coming, and plan work for them to do. It's not hard work, but I call it hunting maintenance -- they have painted the hunting cabin, cut & hauled firewood for the cabin, they do trail maintenance. I am pretty serious about deer hunting. I allow them to bring there 4 wheelers, and now there spouses & kids all come to help. Heck now we even plant "food plots". Like they don't eat enough of my beans as is!

They help me, I allow them something they don't have in the Moorhead, MN area, Peace, quite, with some hills for 4 wheelin, & wildlife mixed in. What started as 2 guys back in 2006 has now turned into 2 new familys. I enjoy the time they come to visit as much as they enjoy coming to stay at the "hunting cabin".

What I'm getting at is this can work, but yes I agree that there are alot more bad apples than ripe apples these days. *Respect *the land owner, call him just to say hi, bring the family to visit, even though I live 210 miles away from these 2 families I see them more than some of my own siblings. And yes, 1 of the families will be with me hunting on Friday Nov 5th for opening season.

The Bad side of this coin, I only have limited acres of land. Now we try to harvest 4 to 5 deer per year. Some years we get skunked, some we get 2 or 3 deer. But because of this all the new hunters/friends I could possibly meet I have to turn away because of the few acres I own. So then I also become the bad guy, and yes in order to secure the 4 - 5 deer I do post my land. Those 4 to 5 deer provide meat on the table for 3 families.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Sounds like a fictional story or combination of stories to me.

I too would not have bothered the farmer combining. I'd have marked the field and ask for permission at another time, especially if it were pheasants. Another 2 months on that season.

Keep trying.


----------



## gdog (Oct 30, 2010)

I think this whole subject is based on "who owns what"....I have been all over this country for work and for hunting and I see the same thing all over.
The place a guy wants to go hunting, I mean REEAALLY wants to go hunting on, because it has a lot of game....is posted

This is obviously because it is a good habitat and provides a secure area for the game.Many times it has nothing to do with the land being fertile agricultural land....but...the "farmer or rancher" post it.

If you ask permission ,Usually they say something like " well I don't mind as long as you don't break nothing or shoot my livestock"....These guys "get it"....they realize people love to hunt, they realize the wildlife is not their property,they realize that a guy that wants to take his kids or his Dad or his handicap friend hunting is better for society and the environment than the guy that wants to stay in the city and break the law or steal or do drugs or whatever. I also realize some of these guys make it to the woods once in a while and call themselves hunters, well plan and simple,their not...and they are definitely not sportsman.(you know who you are)

On the other hand there is a lot of land owners that are just plain greedy...they post their land and say stuff like..."Them guys don't respect nothing, they break down fences and tear up the roads" or " if you want to hunt so bad , buy your own land" or even worse they buy thousand of acres with money they took from their company that their hard working men and women employees made successful and post it as their own little heaven....they run around and brag about how much game and land "they" have or "own" and call themselves sportsmen.....you guys don't get it...I also realize that not all big landowners are like this but...majority rules.

If you are a true sportsmen , then respect the land and the wildlife that has been offered to you. Its a real gift. Ask yourself some tough question and answer them honestly

If your a big time rancher,farmer,or land baron then respect the sports men...really talk to them..really lay down some rules and hold "them" accountable not every hunter.don't just shut down the whole system. As a land owner you also have the question's to ask yourself. As for myself ,if I bought land everywhere I wanted to hunt all over this country I would have to be either greedy or a fool ...I am neither.


----------



## waterdog88 (Nov 4, 2010)

I just hunted in ND a week or so ago, had a farmer give us 8500 acres to hunt and then thanked us for being so respectful for asking and obeying his rules and invited us back again. I'm only going to say this once, like driving, hunting is a privilege, not a right. Any no good hick with a rifle and a four wheel drive pickup that doesn't have enough respect to ask a farmer to hunt "HIS LAND" doesn't deserve the privilege to have a hunting license. We are to be stewards of the land and the farmers are the people that can make your hunt a memorable one. I always ask permission, whether posted or not! I get alot of information this way also and relationships are formed. If you are one of those hunters that think it is a constitutional right to hunt, think again, eventually you will screw up and loose that "privilege".


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

Old Hunter said:


> Nice story but I dont believe a word of it . Do you have a lot of grain mills there.


Ditto..... Someone has too much time on their hands. It really isn't even good fiction. Plus, farmers I know are just as busy in the summer as they are in the fall, or at least around here they sure are...


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Have been farming for 20 years I have never posted anything. Within the last two years I have had three grain bins shot, one storage building shot within 3 feet of a 1000 gallon fuel tank, and two yard lights shot out. This year I dedcided to just post the land around my farm buildings. On Saturday night someone shot our family dog 100 yards from my house and 100 feet from a posted no trespassing sign. I was in the shower and couldn't get out in time to catch the vermin. This is why we get sick of it and can't take it anymore!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

north1 said:


> Have been farming for 20 years I have never posted anything. Within the last two years I have had three grain bins shot, one storage building shot within 3 feet of a 1000 gallon fuel tank, and two yard lights shot out. This year I dedcided to just post the land around my farm buildings. *On Saturday night someone shot our family dog 100 yards from my house and 100 feet from a posted no trespassing sign. * I was in the shower and couldn't get out in time to catch the vermin. This is why we get sick of it and can't take it anymore!


 uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:

Gotta love ND gun season. Really brings out the F'in low life pieces of **** for a weekend or two, and they certainly wreck a lot of opportunities for the respectful hunters in that short time out. God damn idiots!!!!!!! They need to go.

Sorry about your dog. I don't blame you one bit for posting up your land.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

agree 100 percent with Adam here :shake:


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

waterdog88 said:


> I just hunted in ND a week or so ago, had a farmer give us 8500 acres to hunt and then thanked us for being so respectful for asking and obeying his rules and invited us back again. I'm only going to say this once, like driving, hunting is a privilege, not a right. Any no good hick with a rifle and a four wheel drive pickup that doesn't have enough respect to ask a farmer to hunt "HIS LAND" doesn't deserve the privilege to have a hunting license. We are to be stewards of the land and the farmers are the people that can make your hunt a memorable one. I always ask permission, whether posted or not! I get alot of information this way also and relationships are formed. If you are one of those hunters that think it is a constitutional right to hunt, think again, eventually you will screw up and loose that "privilege".


Amen!

I hunt a lot of public ground here in MN too, and there are some reall A-holes, that are going to ruin that for the rest of us. Leaving garbage and spent shells behind. Pick up after yourself, leave the land in better shape than you found it.

We have to protect our privilege!


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Concur with all those who do the right thing, ask permission if the land is posted and even in North Dakota, ask anyways for unposted land. Keep the da&% gates closed if you have to go through but for me, I never hunt where there are livestock in the field (yesterday, watched a big buck duck and stay between the cows on unposted land was fun.). Having grown up on a farm and living in farm country now, the one thing I wish land owners would do (and I have helped them do it) is to post the land with Ask and You Can enter signs instead of No hunting/trespassing signs. A number of my neighbors post for the family early season pheasant and duck hunting as well as deer season until they filled their tags and then welcome other hunters after that time. The Ask and you can enter signs are available free from the landowner sportsmen council in North Dakota. On the other hand, the number of metal permanent signs that do not have any contact information and can be put up by either the landowner or the renter are troubling. I had that problem in my own township where the renter barred access but the landowner granted access and some difficulty ensued between the land owner, the renter and the hunter. it was resolved (the landowner the following year had the hunting rights specified in the rental agreement) and at least one renter was declined over the issue with a landowner. In summary, I don't mind if land owners or renters post but please leave adequate contact information on the signs. As to helping land owners during the year, as one of my neighbors put it, the city slickers try to help but keeping them from hurting themselves sometimes takes more time than it is worth. To all hunters, the wildlife may belong to the state (and therefore the public), but the landowner who provides the habitat that makes that wildlife available deserves the credit. Be thankful there is enough wildlife to keep you interested and respect both the land and the landowner. Be thankful there are some land owners who don't want to farm from one road center line to another and actually set aside some land for the wildlife. Be thankful that some landowners are willing to not sell out to production agriculture and keep their land in CRP when they could be making more money elsewhere. We live in a great state (North Dakota) that is the envy of sportsmen and women of other states. Let's try to keep at least some of the welcoming land owners and the open country that we, that live here, all love so much. If you see some knuckleheaded hunter, at least let them know they are idiots. Only by self policing ourselves can we keep enjoying our sport and our passion.

Whew, haven't posted that much verbage in a few years.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good post indy. Respectful all around and well thought out.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 30, 2010)

There is all kinds of stuff that needs done at a farm or ranch. Among other things, i'm a heavy equipment operator. This year i disked five sections for a rancher who was recovering from a serious operation. That freebe labor earned me the privilege of hunting on the mans property until i die.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll chime in on this one. First, I don't mind having to ask for permission. As long as a man doesn't charge people to hunt, I am fine with asking. When my financial standing is used to determine whether I deserve to hunt, I get soured real fast. It is perfectly understandable to want to know who is on your land or to post the land so commercial operations and guides don't leech off of your land. This is one of the top reasons (the latter) that folks are posting in the southwest. I do miss seeing more unposted land. It was mostly of concern with snow geese though. As far as asking before season goes, a man doesn't know where the hail storm is going to wipe out the grouse or pheasants yet. It happens on some of my friends farms.
Climbing over fences? Guilty. Reason? Here in Wyoming I was once accused of leaving a gate open when I had never been near it. That was over 10 years ago and I am still greatly upset about it today. My policy with gates is to leave them as you found them and avoid them when possible. I can't imagine ruining ANY decent fence by "high crotching" over it. I have stretched a few wires and pounded a few posts and feel qualified to make that statement.
Helping out? One farmer I know has been combining corn for 5 years now on a "tray" ( I apologize for not knowing the proper term for this part of a combine) I reconstructed and welded back together for him. It was a spiderweb fracture type of failure in which entire pieces were missing. I put brakes on his truck too. Many others have just simply become friends over the years because I spent the time to visit with them when they were not overly busy. Sometimes I know what is wrong with one of their cars or something else of use. If I know something that can help, I share that information. It is time for the "what's in it for me" attitude to go away on both sides of the fence. I am 39 now and will be the first to admit that my generation is one of the worst in that respect.
"Where were you when..."? I don't ask that question of the ranchers in my area after I have had a particularly difficult night hauling their kids home through a blizzard after a wrestling meet. I just drive the bus safely, I chose the job.
Slob hunters? I can't argue that there are some. I will even agree that rifle season for deer seems to bring them out. I will however state that it is a great injustice to blame the rest of us for their actions. Just the same as all farmers are not to be blamed for the one who does take out his frustrations on an innocent guy who happened to show up and ask at the wrong time. Why not ask some other time? A viable option sometimes. But what about the guy who is only going to be in the area for a day or two? 
One more thing, if I ever show up in a rig with big ole' flotation tires, try to remember that they are a tool. I have had rigs with them and used them at single digit tire pressures to float on top of snow or damp ground so that I do not tear up the ground. It works. Less trouble than an atv for sure. Just like your combine or tractor has them so you don't dig ruts. Sometimes it is the guy with a well built little rig (and the knowledge of how use it properly and sensibly!) who is the most responsible of all. 
Let's respect one another. Life is a lot better if we do. :beer:


----------



## XFIRE800 (Oct 25, 2010)

The land is posted and fenced??? DEAL WITH IT! My family has quite a bit of land and i do a ton of hunting. I see the reasons why farmers don't want people to hunt on their land. There are a few hunters that don't care and ruin it for everyone else. They rut up fields, throw their trash out, make a mess, leave the game in the field, dig holes and don't fill them in, and are very rude. Not to mention farmers hate when people hunt on someones land without permission, especially when there is poaching involved. I have heard of 3 big bucks poached within a one mile radius of my deer stand this year and have seen many many many vehicles sitting on the mile lines, driving tree strips, and driving rushes waiting to shoot an illegal deer. Things like this and farmers being very busy this time of the year is why they won't let people hunt. If you don't like it get some land or hunt public land. I am pretty much in charge of the hunting rights on our land and will only let two guys from wisconsin and very close friends hunt on my land because i am sick of all of the poaching and other bs that is going on on our land and around it.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Another rant by a guy that didn't buy the land, but "controls" it. Do whatever gets you to sleep at night. Post daddies land, fence grandpa's land whatever. But you will never convince me that keeping hunters away will reduce the illegal activities that happen on the land. Let a few more hunt and you have a few more eyes to see the wrongdoers. And I did buy land so save your rant for someone else that "controls" land owned by other people.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow...You guys should try locking down spots in PA...the 5th most populous state in the U.S.!! Here, EVERYTHING is posted if it isn't State Game Lands or public park land! You guys whining about not getting permission to hunt a particular farmers land is sad. It doesn't matter who owns the land. If it isn't you then you have no right to hunt on it without the explicit permision of the landowner and to hear you ***** about how the farmer was a jerk is almost funny. Did you ever think it might have been you? The way you were dressed or your approach or your general tone? I see so much of this "He was a [email protected] because he didn't give me permission to hunt and then didn't do that with a smile". Well guess what? He doesn't have to!! It is his land, not YOURS and to assume that you are owed something is got to be the single most rude and stupid thing I have ever heard!! I was stationed @ Minot back in the mid 90's and saw first hand what happens when some AHOLE abuses the landowner's property by either sniping deer from the road or trespassing to hunt without ever asking, or shooting up his EXPENSIVE equipment and then the rightfully ****** off landowner posts his property. Can you honestly blame them? I put over 4 full tanks of gas through my truck this year driving, scouting and asking permission for places to hunt. I got the whole gambit of answers from; "HECK YES!! KILL ALL THE GEESE"!! To "Get the hell off my land!! You damn hunters shot one of my cows last year"!! I did my homework and paid my dues in worn tires, hand shakes and appologies for the idiots that did the farmer wrong...even when it wasn't my fault! Suck it up and press on is about the only advise I have to those who get turned down to hunt and do even that WITH A SMILE! If it isn't your land, it isn't your land and you should be thankfull for the landowners that do allow us (hunters in general) to hunt, and empathise with the ones that got burned by some deuche bag that did it wrong and try your darndest to make sure you aren't one of "those lousy hunters" that ****** a farmer off in the first place! S.P.O.R.T.; Sportman Policing Our Ranks Together...my state's game law catch phrase and words that EVERY single hunter should LIVE by. To assume that you have the "RIGHT" to hunt somewhere is not only ridiculous but damaging to our sport in general. It shows how much respect you really do or should I say do not have for your fellow man and the game we hunt and the sport of hunting in general. :down:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Ive been reading a lot on this and on other threads. I understand both sides of the story. im not a landowner myself, but i hunt my land i live on with my mom. we used to have people stop about every season asking to hunt. my mom never gave a straight no, she always said that she let her sons hunt it and it was up to us if anyone hunted it. being we only have about 50-60 hunt able acres it was always just me and my brother. but never once did one of those people ask if they could help around the farm in any way, do even the smallest things. just left all ****** off. about 90% of the reasons for our answers of no to those people were bc they were the jackasses that would pull off and hunt without permission, not just on our land, but the surrounding land too. and there are many people like that around my area. on the other hand, ive been turned down for hunting land too, yes even tho i have land to hunt ive seeked other land so i could let my brother hunt ours. is it discouraging getting turned down? sure is. but i look for more land anyway. ive been turned down by my own family, yes it sucks, but for the same reasons we dont let other hunt our land, its already being hunted. i understand completely why non landowners get so upset. one bad apple does ruin it all. thru all the private land i have to hunt and trap there is litter everywhere. and it isnt so much that the trash is there, but the utter disrespect for the land and landowners. now i cant say i dont leave trash behind when it blows out of the vehicle or something like that, but i sure dont deliberately throw it out into peoples fields and such. i must say i do feel sorry for the non landowners, as not all of you are in considerate slobs. but ive been on both sides of the story and i understand both sides. but i do believe in establishing a good relationship with your landowner. lets say hes hooking up to equipment when you stop by, jump out and help him get hooked up, maybe hes clearing brush or something, jump in and help him. ive offered my time to landowners to help work too. trust me they do appreciate it. for those of you non landowners, dont give up, there is land to be had, often the hardest worked for will pay off the most. hunting is a heritage, and by all means it wont die out, its up to us good hunters to go out there and do what we can to gain the land we need. prove the landowner wrong, build a relationship and you will most likely retain that land for years.thats my 2 cents. i cant side one way or the other.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

DSM, I get what your saying and agree 100%. What gets old is 90% of the crying on this board is not from a landowner but some other guy. It's the grandkid or the hired man or the 3rd cousin of the 2nd wifes brother. If an landowner doesn't want to permit hunters that's fine. "No" should come with respect just as the request for permission should be asked with respect. When some loud mouth kid starts blithering about grandpa's land it tends to rile me up. All he has to say is you have to talk to my grandpa instead of laying claim to the land like he paid for it.

By the way I grew up in Dallas, Pa and moved to ND in 1988, best thing was seeing Pa in the rearview mirror.


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

Born and raised in Holland, MI moved to ND 3 years ago and absolutely love it. I made my hunting life by knocking on doors and calling farmers and making friends. I heard countless No's and some Yes' while hunting in Michigan. I understand both sides of the story here. It comes down to hunters taking it into their own hands to respect the land and the landowners if you want our hunting heritage out there to continue. just my brief 2 cents.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I worked hard for my land. 18 years of 7-12's for the deer camp in the UPPER. Another 10 years for my home here in the LOWER where I have the most problem with those* dam city 2 week commandos*. Then there is the 40 I just inhereated in Febuary. I worked for my folks from the time I was old enough to carry a hunk of wood in for my moms cook stove, milk cows, put up hay, plant and harvest crops I was 40 years old when dad said we were not going to farm any more just rent the land. You people doing the complaining about some one locking up dads land or grandpas land I figuer havn't a clue how hard farm kids work and have earned the right to do the hunting on that property and *DO NOT *have to share.

Here in Michigan You need the land owners permission even to go on the property to recover some game shot some place else. Amazing the amount of Jerk offs who claim they are on my land looking for a deer they shot never asking me for permission. One such jerk even tried that when I caught him in one of my deer blinds. Then there are those who claim they never seen the no tresspassing signs even thought they were only 25 yards apart. They are now only 10 feet apart and mutil colored from the bright yellow 10 x10 inch signs to the bright blaze red 5 x7 inch and the scrap alum siding with no tresspassing and keep out printed in 3 inch letters on them.

I think word may be getting out that I don't give warnings any longer. I call the law and procuite since I am old and tired of the jerks.

I have had dummies come to my home to ask about hunting with a can of beer in their hand. As soon as I see that beer the answer is NO!!! I've had them drive in my yard and let their dog out to run around my yard and pee on every thing before they knock on the door. I've had them drive in the drive, park and start to stroll around the back of the place and not even bother to knock on the door.
In all above cases the answer is a stearn NO!!!!!!

 Al


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

indsport said:


> Concur with all those who do the right thing, ask permission if the land is posted and even in North Dakota, ask anyways for unposted land. Keep the da&% gates closed if you have to go through but for me, I never hunt where there are livestock in the field (yesterday, watched a big buck duck and stay between the cows on unposted land was fun.). Having grown up on a farm and living in farm country now, the one thing I wish land owners would do (and I have helped them do it) is to post the land with Ask and You Can enter signs instead of No hunting/trespassing signs. A number of my neighbors post for the family early season pheasant and duck hunting as well as deer season until they filled their tags and then welcome other hunters after that time. The Ask and you can enter signs are available free from the landowner sportsmen council in North Dakota. On the other hand, the number of metal permanent signs that do not have any contact information and can be put up by either the landowner or the renter are troubling. I had that problem in my own township where the renter barred access but the landowner granted access and some difficulty ensued between the land owner, the renter and the hunter. it was resolved (the landowner the following year had the hunting rights specified in the rental agreement) and at least one renter was declined over the issue with a landowner. In summary, I don't mind if land owners or renters post but please leave adequate contact information on the signs. As to helping land owners during the year, as one of my neighbors put it, the city slickers try to help but keeping them from hurting themselves sometimes takes more time than it is worth. To all hunters, the wildlife may belong to the state (and therefore the public), but the landowner who provides the habitat that makes that wildlife available deserves the credit. Be thankful there is enough wildlife to keep you interested and respect both the land and the landowner. Be thankful there are some land owners who don't want to farm from one road center line to another and actually set aside some land for the wildlife. Be thankful that some landowners are willing to not sell out to production agriculture and keep their land in CRP when they could be making more money elsewhere. We live in a great state (North Dakota) that is the envy of sportsmen and women of other states. Let's try to keep at least some of the welcoming land owners and the open country that we, that live here, all love so much. If you see some knuckleheaded hunter, at least let them know they are idiots. Only by self policing ourselves can we keep enjoying our sport and our passion.
> 
> Whew, haven't posted that much verbage in a few years.


x2. Very thought out. Its simple some landowners appreciate someone stopping by to just say hello and who they are and thats they are just up in the area and making a few possible local contacts for the upcoming season. Not hard to stop and BS for a little while. Usually ends up at the local watering hole for a cocktail when they are doen with whatever they are working on. Sometimes they will take you up on the offer to help out with things, if its not too serious, like moving a combine or other expensive equipment. I have moved hay trailers, grain trucks and even smaller tractors used with the auger to get the crop to the bins.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Ally I really believe you reap what you sew. I have had people stop by and ask politely and when I told them someone else beat them to it that day they say thanks and leave. Some, come another day and are permitted to hunt. I have to believe that you "greet" the strangers with a chip on your shoulder since you seem to have so many bad experiences. Try showing a little respect to others and a little respect may come back your way.

BTW farms in the UP are compared to here are hobby farms. Kind of like comparing a big garden to a 10,000acre real farm. The day my son lays claim to my land and tells me who can and can't be on it is the day he gets his hide tanned. I don't have to worry about that because I am teaching him to have respect for others.

You started this topic with a made up story to start a fight. It shows just how classless and confrontational you are. I hope you have fun Sunday sitting in church looking down at everyone next to you. Jerk.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

I dont understand why Allyooper would make up a fictional tale like this and combat it with the following two posts.

Personally, I dont feel the hunting on posted or private land is debatable.

Its Simple.

Someone said it already.

If the land is posted, ASK
If the land is not posted, ASK
_
stuff I would like to add_

Do it nicely dont barter.

Only ask if there is anything you can help them with, after they have said yes. They will appriciate your offer more.

Always ask, 
Where to park?
What is off limits?

Be respectfull, leave the area in better condition than you found it!

Next year you may have found that someone spread the word about the polite hunter in the gray ford pick-up. Maybe even the following year the same land owner may tell you Neighbor A and Neighbor B said you are welcome to hunt their land as well.

And for gosh sake, pick up your trash! (spent shells, candy wrappers, pop bottles, etc. etc.)

*If someone says NO*

Dont,
Ask why (you can potentially make them recall a bad apple, this can make them angry)
Barter
Get Angry
Bother them if they are busy.

Do,
Say your sorry for any bad apples that may have hunted before.
Tell them to have a good day, there are many holidays in the fall, wouldnt hurt to wish them a happy ------- or Merry ---------
Leave peacfully, no throwin gravel with your tires and speeding off.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

GSPMIKE said:


> I dont understand why Allyooper would make up a fictional tale like this and combat it with the following two posts.
> 
> Personally, I dont feel the hunting on posted or private land is debatable.
> 
> ...


Well said! Could not agree more. I am a true believer in karma. Hunting is a sport where the Golden Rule is not just a suggestion, but an ABSOLUTE MUST. Plus...all the landowners that gave me permission to hunt this year are getting a nice gift for their generosity.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Excellent post GSPmike. I have to think this is more of the norm than the stories that are posted here. There are so many problem hunters that some have to write fiction to get their point across. I don't have my head in the sand, I know there are a few problems out there but not anywhere close to the postitive encounters; unless you make it into a problem first. I still have hope that the majority of mankind are kind and respectful.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I dont understand why Allyooper would make up a fictional tale like this and combat it with the following two posts.
> 
> Personally, I dont feel the hunting on posted or private land is debatable.
> 
> ...


I would also like to add.... Ask about opening gates, driving in fields, where or if there is livestock, any other hunters to there knowledge (don't want to get into a pi$$ing match if the owner gives permission to multiple people), etc. Asking questions like this shows you are a responsible hunter and know it is a honor/privilage to hunt on their land. Also tell them how many people will be hunting with you! Like mentioned before some landowners give permission thinking it is only X number of people then when they see XXXX number of people they could get upset.

Here is a thing I done every so often after I have gotten a "no". Typically this "no" is because they tell me they have another person hunting it and then I also ask if it would be ok if I talk with them next fall or next hunting season and they say ok. (so the situation needs to be perfect).... I send them in the mail the next day a thank you card. Yes I send a thank you card. In it I say something along the lines of thank you for taking time away from what ever they were doing to talk with me and i will be back later chat with them. I have done this about a dozen times and to let you know I have gotten permission on most of those properties to either turkey hunt, bow hunt, or muzzleload hunt. Also they all remember me as the guy who sent the thank you card even the ones who still tell me "no".


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

Chuck Smith said:


> Here is a thing I do every so often. If I really want to get onto a piece of land that I got a "no" from. Typically this "no" is because they tell me they have another person hunting it and then I also ask if it would be ok if I talk with them next fall and they say ok. (so the situation needs to be perfect).... I send them in the mail the next day a thank you card. Yes I send a thank you card. In it I say something along the lines of thank you for taking time away from you busy schedual to talk with me and i will be back later in the year to chat with them. I have done this about a dozen times and to let you know I have gotten permission on most of those properties to either turkey hunt, bow hunt, or muzzleload hunt. Also they all remember me as the guy who sent the thank you card even the ones who still tell me "no".


I like it, I didn't touch on that "No", I`ve been there too, when they hunt or have others hunting it already.

Usually when its a "no" from already granting permission to another hunter, I thank them for their time and give a kind comment about the farm, home, or land. Finishing off with a Have a good weekend.

I can count a few times when I went to walk away and they said something along the lines of "Ya know, they only hunt on such and such a day or time, there is lots of game out there, come back and talk to me in a week/month/next year"

I havent done the card thing when rejected, nice Idea. I have done some thank yous when I was granted permission.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I always give thank yous when I get granted too.

See I deer hunt with a bow, shotgun and a muzzleloader. So I ask if i can bow hunt....if I get a no they have someone bow hunting... I ask if it would be ok to be come back and ask for the gun season or muzzleloader season.....if i get a no we already have hunters during those seasons... I ask well i hunt turkeys in the spring do you mind if come out for a visit then.

Also to touch base on when i get a yes for bow season.... I ask is it ok if I gun hunt or muzzle hunt too. I never assume I have sole permission for all seasons. Even though bow hunting is during those seasons as well. Then I always go and ask again for turkey. Never assume you can hunt anything and everything all year round.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes the orginal post was a story, but the story is related to what happens thousands of times every year where there are farmers and hunting.
The storys intent was to open some eyes on how to get permission to hunt land.
Then people post stuff like why should I ask this winter for permission to hunt land next fall when the game I want to hunt isn't there. Well what if it is and you wait till the farmer is working 20 hours a day to get the crops harvested.
then stuff like farmers are always busy, of course they are but most do not work 20 hour days except at planting and harvesting time.
Then the farm kids posting how they feel and it is grandpa or dad that owns the farm. As I said those kids will most likely own the land some day because they worked the farm from the day they could walk in many cases till the day they turn the farm over to there sons and daughters. Those same farm kids will take care of their grand parents and parents when the time comes.

Being bitter some say. Not sure about the term bitter but have lived on a farm growing up and see what slob, jerk rotten apple hunters do to PIZZ farmers off. We worked many a day clearing a 8 foot path thru the woods where we ran young cattle in the summer to build a good fence. We dug post holes thru the roods of trees and brush that was left rolled out 8 rolls of 5 ft. woven wire fence streched it and stapled it to post. It lasted about 4 months when some coonhunter my dad gave permission to hunt cut the fence so their dogs could get the woods next door. 30 head of young cattle scattered all over the township. Dad hired some guys with horses to collect them all. They thought that looked like a good place for a gate. Had a tresspasser hunting my place who threatened to shoot my dogs even though it was past legal shooting hours when the dogs and I were doing our evening walk on my property.
Had a tresspasser 40 yards from my house deer hunting in the pines refuse to leave so the cops had to be called.

Then as I said people show up at the door the day before the season wanting permission to hunt standing on the porch with a beer in their hand, guy shows up and lets his dog out to pee on every thing and run my animals, guy shows up and befor I can get the door open he is off to the back yard to look the woods over. Gave people permission to hunt with the stern rule you hunt that area only, only to have them wander across your shooting lane right when the deer were starting to move. Well gee I wasn't seeing any thing where I was. Been sitting in my deer blind and had round whistleing around me cause ailegal road huntewr saw a deer to shoot at. Had bird shot landing all around me because tresspassers jumped some ducks from the beaver pond. Doesn't matter if is is a 10 acre horse farm or a 10,000 acre cattle ranch, the owners should be given respect.

Those things happen to a farmer every day of hunting season some place in America.

 Al


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I still maintain you get what you give. Give some respect and you will get some respect. Start problems and your sure to have problems.

The last two posts by Chuck and GSPmike are examples of how the same message can be delivered in a positive way. You chose to take the low road to get your message across.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

swift said:


> I still maintain you get what you give. Give some respect and you will get some respect. Start problems and your sure to have problems.quote]
> 
> swift, are you talking about the respect you show someone offering their opinion in a thread you admit you started to get peoples opinions on penalties for poaching? :wink: http://fishingbuddy.com/don_t_poach_in_manitoba?app_p=1


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

alleyyooper said:


> Yes the orginal post was a story, but the story is related to what happens thousands of times every year where there are farmers and hunting.
> The storys intent was to open some eyes on how to get permission to hunt land.
> Then people post stuff like why should I ask this winter for permission to hunt land next fall when the game I want to hunt isn't there. Well what if it is and you wait till the farmer is working 20 hours a day to get the crops harvested.
> then stuff like farmers are always busy, of course they are but most do not work 20 hour days except at planting and harvesting time.
> ...


If you want to influence hunters to be better people, dont come on here with tall tales made up from past experiences, blowing off steam.

Your negativity runs down hill.

You want to stir the pot? Do it where you live, not here on the internet where 99% of us will not be knocking on your door, because we dont even live near you.

You want to influence people? Tell these folks what kind of hunter gains respect from a farmer/landowner. Act civil, you will get somewhere.

I understand some fires need to be fought with fire. Pick your fire you want to fight with fire. I`m on the a fire department and we have found water works the best on house fires.

I`m not saying you have to approach people in a pink tu-tu and glitter, just be respectful and civil, it goes a lot farther than blanketing a group with negativity.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

gst said:


> swift said:
> 
> 
> > I still maintain you get what you give. Give some respect and you will get some respect. Start problems and your sure to have problems.quote]
> ...


I hope thats an inside joke you have going on with swift.

The story he posted there looked to be factual evendince.

and he didnt go on to rag on poachers.

He offered suggestions to fix a problem.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

GSPMIKE, there is no inside joke, just another troll that has a new hobby of getting under my skin. I should man up and bit let him bother me. Like all bullies, real life or internet, they go away eventually.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

swift said:


> GSPMIKE, there is no inside joke, just another troll that has a new hobby of getting under my skin. I should man up and bit let him bother me. Like all bullies, real life or internet, they go away eventually.


True.


----------



## jakeculp (Nov 29, 2010)

For those who think the story is fictional. Wake up! I grew up on a ranch and work and hunt on one when needed! I don't just show up and use someones land whenever I feel like it. When I scout I look for predators and help keep them low. I fix fences that get ripped down by selfish people with no respect for other peoples property. I have a relationship with all the ranchers and farmers in my area. I help them when they need it and report what Ive seen to assist in any way possible. They respect me and give me great information as well. Makes me more successful but most importantly makes me feel good to be welcome wherever I go. Maybe you that think you should have free reign just because you ask for permission should spend some time making a living off your own land and see how it is before you pass judgement.

Treat others and other peoples land with respect or I can guarantee you will be shut out in even more places. That would be sad and very detrimental to what we love to do.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

jakeculp said:


> For those who think the story is fictional. Wake up! I grew up on a ranch and work and hunt on one when needed! I don't just show up and use someones land whenever I feel like it. When I scout I look for predators and help keep them low. I fix fences that get ripped down by selfish people with no respect for other peoples property. I have a relationship with all the ranchers and farmers in my area. I help them when they need it and report what Ive seen to assist in any way possible. They respect me and give me great information as well. Makes me more successful but most importantly makes me feel good to be welcome wherever I go. Maybe you that think you should have free reign just because you ask for permission should spend some time making a living off your own land and see how it is before you pass judgement.
> 
> Treat others and other peoples land with respect or I can guarantee you will be shut out in even more places. That would be sad and very detrimental to what we love to do.


You wake up! The author came out and admitted to the fictional tale.

Are the things in the story happening? Yes, no one here doubts that.

Its a fictional story collaberated together to get a rise out of most of the people here, that for a majority follow the rules. Most wouldnt be here if they didnt care a little bit about hunting. I`ll go out on a limb and say most of the guys that tresspass without reguard, dont waist there time taking a passionate approch and researching the sport the love.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

I simply found it amusing that someone that calls other people idiots chastises someone else for not being respectful. 
:wink:

As to those on this site, I have found in the short while I have been on here that some of these "passionate" sportsmen who "
love" the sport of hunting often times do not stop to think about how something other than their own hunting opportunities are affected.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

gst said:


> I simply found it amusing that someone that calls other people idiots chastises someone else for not being respectful.
> :wink:
> 
> As to those on this site, I have found in the short while I have been on here that some of these "passionate" sportsmen who "
> love" the sport of hunting often times do not stop to think about how something other than their own hunting opportunities are affected.


I dont condone him calling you an idiot, your rebuttal was not very well thought out, and was kind of foolish.

It seems you follow his post to keep proding him with a stick... oke: I dont know about you, but children and adolescents do that kind of stuff and usuall stop when they mature.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

GSPmike, children and adolescents also spout off about things without really knowing the background behind them. Some of them never stop doing this when they mature. :wink: Did you actually read the entire thread before drawing a conclusion?

Perhaps you should do a little back ground into discussions that have been held over time regarding CRP, the Natural Areas Land Aquisitions Committee, ND Corporate Farming laws, Ducks Unlimited, Ag orgs, and read the posts that follow that invariably become personal rather than simply debating the issue and see how much "respect" is given in some of these comments. As I have "matured" I try my best not to allow discussions with people on an internet site that I have never met or know nothing about outside of that particular debate to become personal. If I recall back when I was an "adolescent" if a "debate" was being held and someone couldn't comeup with something to say regarding the "debate" itself, I believe "Oh ya, well your momma wears army boots" was the typical come back. 
Apparently some people never "mature" out of that either.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

Your comment about the rape vs poaching immediatly preceeding him calling you an idiot. Again, I dont condone the name calling, but I can see where the nerve was touched "EDIT" I read everything up to that point, and quit, I didnt feel the rest was worth my time.

I'm not going to join the debate over there, and dont want to debate that issue here.

Their is a huge difference between, not doing the research and having a uneducated answer and simply harrassing someone to get your rocks off. If you don't belive me try that one at work and see what one gets you fired first.

We are getting way off the subject now. So if you want to start a topic under "Hot Topics" about how one should conduct themselves, I`ll gladly talk to ya more there.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

gst and Swift, between here and FBO, you two should have your own thread somewhere where you can go and argue with each other until no more piss and vinegar remain.

Here you go, I started one for you. 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=87894


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

GSP mike, given this is simply an internet site where conversations are had with people that do not know me or that I do not know, I do not concern myself to much with what people say or think. I reserve that concern for the people I actually know and that know me. If you are going to make a judgement about who is "harrassing someone" to get their "rocks off" perhaps you should as I suggest read entire threads and research some past threads where swift and I have "debated" things such as CRP, The NAAC, as I suggested. Perhaps it could aleviate an "uneducated answer".


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

gst said:


> GSP mike, given this is simply an internet site where conversations are had with people that do not know me or that I do not know, I do not concern myself to much with what people say or think. I reserve that concern for the people I actually know and that know me. If you are going to make a judgement about who is "harrassing someone" to get their "rocks off" perhaps you should as I suggest read entire threads and research some past threads where swift and I have "debated" things such as CRP, The NAAC, as I suggested. Perhaps it could aleviate an "uneducated answer".


I see, well I act the same way online as I do in real life.

I'm not going to read all of the things you have debated on, its not worth my time. I've seen enough, the judgement has been made. If you didn't get your rocks off harrassing swift, you wouldn't follow him around like the plauge.

I'm done talking to you about this :thumb: if you got something to say about farmers posting land lets hear it.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

GSPMIKE said:


> I see, well I act the same way online as I do in real life.
> I'm not going to read all of the things you have debated on, its not worth my time. I've seen enough, the judgement has been made. quote]..
> 
> So lets see here, you do not take the time to inform yourself fully regarding an issue YOU bring up before you form an opinion and pass "judgement"? Okay then.
> ...


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

My point throughout this thread has been you will receive the same respect you give. GST you have received the same as you have given. The fact that I have lowered myself to your level bothers me. I done, some people can't see their own flaws even when they are pointed out. I have looked in the mirror and don't care for what I saw.

I don't know GSPMIKE but it seems that he is an unbiased observer just stating what he has read.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Swift, for some reason, when it comes to discussions on an internet forum such as this, I do not think there are many if any at all, "unbiased observers" :wink: I'm glad you have had this epifiny, perhaps we can have a debate regarding things such as nonprofit land sales actually based on the idividual event and the facts surrounding it or CRP programs in the future without it becoming what it seems to have every time in the past. I look forward to it.


----------



## KurtDaHurt (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW, pretty heavy stuff going on here... oke:

Anyways just thought I would throw out my .02. I did not grow up on a farm, but I grew up next door to my grandpa who farms (this was southwest WI). He and an uncle of mine got me started on the sport of hunting. Growing up I always helped my grandpa out with field work, cattle work, etc. and would do chores for him if he took a vacation. I gladly did it for I love to farm, also to "earn my right" to hunt his land. Grandpa and his brother kind of farm together and I would help them both out. I had permission to hunt all of the land, as did many of my relatives. He does not grant permission to hunt the land to others, this is nothing against other hunters just that with the number of family we have hunting the land there just isn't room for someone else to hunt, doesn't help that with the CWD in the area that the deer population has GREATLY decreased, not from the CWD but from the "herd reduction zone" which the farm is part of. And about an earlier post saying something about the son or grandson trying to take charge of something that isn't theirs. that may be in some cases, with that said my great uncle told my brother and I that if someones out hunting that we don't want out there, or that doesn't have permission (we have a neighbor who is a relative that has broken fence wire and leaves trash everywhere) then we have the right to kick them off. Didn't get paid for the work I did and didn't expect to, its what gave me the right to hunt and care for the land.

I know live in north central ND working for a large grain farm. It took quite a bit of getting use to how "stuff" works up here. In WI if you don't have permission to be on the land and your on it, you ARE trespassing, posted or not. I don't know how it works up here but seems like if it's not posted then people consider it fair game. I still am true to my ways in that I ask permission no matter what. Just a different world. The guys I work for post a portion of their land so that they have somewhere to hunt, as well as their employees, they do this because usually (like is most years) harvest is still going on, luckily we finished up a couple of days after opening weekend and were able to get out and hunt a few days. With out posting that land the deer may not have been there and rather been chased out by the numerous hunters that were in the area previous days. This is my thoughts and is just an opinion, so if we could end the pi$$ing match going on here that would be great.

BTW I am new to this forum and look forward to gaining much knowledge from everyone here :beer:


----------

